# más éxito que el primero o del primero



## gataluna

Hola, 

quisiera recibir ayuda para entender cuál de las dos opciones es la correcta en la frase:

mi segundo disco tuvo más éxito del primero

o 

mi segundo disco tuvo más éxito que el segundo  ???

Gracias a todos!


----------



## infinite sadness

gataluna said:


> Hola,
> 
> quisiera recibir ayuda para entender cuál de las dos opciones es la correcta en la frase:
> 
> mi segundo disco tuvo más éxito del primero
> 
> o
> 
> mi segundo disco tuvo más éxito que el primero  ???
> 
> Gracias a todos!


----------



## Tomby

> "mi segundo disco tuvo *más* éxito *que* el primero"


El grado comparativo de superioridad en español se forma con: "más... que" 

P.D.


> mi segundo disco tuvo más éxito que el _segundo_ (primero)???


Debe haber un error en esta frase.


----------



## nand-o

Hola:
La regola secondo il DPD della RAE è questa: "Cuando la comparación es expresa, el segundo término va introducido por la conjunción _que:_ _«La situación es ahora más grave que en la época del francés»_ (Mendoza _Satanás_ [Col. 2002]); o por la preposición _de,_ si se trata de una oración de relativo sin antecedente expreso que denota, no una entidad distinta, sino grado o cantidad en relación con la magnitud que se compara: _«Cuando se forman más médicos de los que se necesitan, se incurre en deshonestidades profesionales»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 19.4.86)

A me sembra, ma forse sbaglio, che "del primero" sarebbe la scelta giusta, ma non sono sicuro se quella o (in rosso) esclude "que el primero" anche sia possibile. Infatti sono sicuro che la seconda è anche corretta. Aspettiamo qualcuno che ci tolga il dubbio.

Cambio de idea: la correcta es la segunda "más éxito que el primero", para usar el "de" debe tratarse de un oración de relativo, es decir también sería correcto "mi segundo disco tuvo más éxito *del que* tuvo el primero". Lo que ocurre es que de forma incorrecta, pero habitual, se suprime ese "que" que introduce la oración de relativo.


----------



## gataluna

Grazie per le vostre risposte. 

Il mio dubbio è nato perchè, se non sbaglio, la regola dice che si usa sempre il que, per introdurre il secondo termine di comparazione eccetto nelle relative e con i numerali con cui si usa la forma del "de" per introdurre il secondo termine di paragone, 
per esempio:

Tengo más de veinte años

tenemos más de cinco amigos que viven en el exterior

Per questo , essendo "primero" un numerale ordinale, ma non cardinale, mi domandavo se in questo caso valesse la stessa regola , come nel caso della frase che ho proposto, appunto 

el segundo disco tuvo más exito del primero 

anche se a orecchio, mi suona meglio .....que el primero

Forse in questo caso trattandosi di un pronome "primero" non vale questa regola?


----------



## nand-o

Hola:
Scusa ma la domanda mica è semplice 
Invece ora credo che entrambe due siano corrette, secondo quello che ho appena trovato. Questo "del primero" sarebbe una "coda frasal adjetival" e "que el primero" una "coda frasal sin elipsis". Coda frasal è un "sintagma non oracional". Dunque, puoi scegliere quella che ti piace di più


----------



## Neuromante

gataluna said:


> Tengo más de veinte años
> 
> tenemos más de cinco amigos que viven en el exterior


Semplicemente: Queste due non sono frasi comparative, non hanno un secondo "termino"


----------



## nand-o

Neuromante said:


> Semplicemente: Queste due non sono frasi comparative, non hanno un secondo "termino"


Yo estaba a punto de poner lo mismo, pero encontré un archivo en PDF con una clasificación de segundo de bachillerato, donde figuran ejemplos parecidos: "Juan compró más de veinte libros" como comparativa con coda frasal numeral. De hecho, es ahí donde explicaba la diferencia entre "del primero" y "que el primero"


----------



## Neuromante

¿Bachillerato de verdad o de la LOGSE? Eso es muy importante


----------



## nand-o

Neuromante said:


> ¿Bachillerato de verdad o de la LOGSE? Eso es muy importante


Prova a indovinare . Insomma sembrava coerènte. Casi que me paso por el foro español, a ver que dicen.


----------



## Tomby

> EL GRADO COMPARATIVO:
> El de inferioridad se forma anteponiendo al adjetivo la palabra "menos" y posponiéndole la palabra "que".
> Ej.: "_El segundo coche es menos bonito que el primero_".
> El de igualdad se forma con las palabras "tan" y "como".
> Ej.: "_El segundo coche es tan bonito como el primero_".
> El de superioridad se forma con las palabras "más" y "que".
> Ej.: "_El segundo coche es más bonito que el primero_".
> [Fuente: Enciclopedia Alvarez. Tercer grado. Año 1966. Pags. 121-122]


----------



## gataluna

Ti ringrazio davvero tanto per la riposta e per lo sforzo di ricerca fatto per rispondermi!

Alla prossima!


----------



## King Crimson

Non so se può servire, ma in un testo di grammatica cho ho sotto mano leggo che "il secondo termine di paragone è introdotto da *de *anzichè da *que *quando:"
- è preceduto da *lo*, a.e. _Hablé más de lo necesario_
- la comparazione viene fatta con una quantità o un numero, a.e. _Compraron más de 300 quilos de harina
_- è formato da una frase introdotta da *lo/la que*, *los/las que *(una relativa quindi, come già indicato in questa discussione), a.e. _Tiene más años de los que aparenta
_
I nostri amici ispanofoni potranno confermare, correggere o integrare quanto sopra...


----------



## nand-o

Copio parte de un trabajo de ocho páginas sobre "oraciones comparativas", sin copyright y de libre distribución. (Cuya bibliografía citada es: Temario de Lengua y Literatura Volumen II pág. 37. Gramática descriptiva de la Lengua Española Volumen I (17). Las comparativas propias Luis Ángel Sáez del Álamo pág. 1129)

" 17.3.3. Codas frasales (o sintagmáticas)

En ellas figura tan sólo un sintagma de naturaleza no oracional.
Puede suceder que el sintagma que las integra (tebeos en 99) encuentre como correlato el sintagma modificado por el elemento de grado (libros):
      (99) Juan compró más libros que tebeos.
Pero también puede ser un sintagma diferente del modificado por el elemento de grado (Juan en 100):
     (100) Juan compró más libros que Luis

Encontramos también codas frasales sin elipsis:
  Juan compró más libros que tebeos. (No hay elipsis)
Codas frasales de apariencia elíptica. El sintagma de la cosa halla su correlao no en el sintagma modificado por el elemento:
 Juan vio en más quioscos esa novela que esa revista (correlación de complementos directos)
 Teo compró más libros que Ana (correlación de sujeto).
 Menos chicos son feministas que machistas. (correlación de atributos conexos).

 Por último puede no aparecer correlato alguno, o que no habiendo correlato la frase introducida por la partícula comparativa sea numeral.
     (130) Ana compró un libro menos denso que “La Busca”.
     (136) Juan compró más de veinte libros. (Coda frasal numeral).

Un último grupo son las Codas frasales adjetivales (17.1.3.5). En las que una partícula *de* introduce un artículo {el/la/los/las} seguido de un adjetivo, lo que motiva que sean llamadas adjetivales.
    (153) Compré más trigo del {permitido/prometido/acostumbrado}


17.1.5. Codas prototípicas.


----------



## otherwise

gataluna said:


> Hola,
> 
> quisiera recibir ayuda para entender cuál de las dos opciones es la correcta en la frase:
> 
> mi segundo disco tuvo más éxito *que el* primero
> 
> 
> Gracias a todos!



Creo que en este caso es correcto utilizar "que" porque estás haciendo una comparación entre el primer disco y el segundo.

Casos en los que se puede utilizar el "de":

1) más + número o expresión cuantitativa:

El disco vendió más de 1.000.000 de copias en el mundo

2) el más + adjetivo + de

El segundo disco fue el más vendido de su carrera

3) más  + de lo

El segundo disco vendió más de lo que (yo) pensaba
El segundo disco vendió más de lo previsto


----------

